# Ancillotti DHP



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Not sure if these have been posted before but man are these frames GORGEOUS

Use there own patented PULLSHOCK technology designed back in the 70s on motoX bikes these guys have an amazing history on 2wheels

any way hawt and different from all the other copy cat stuff out there, nice Oh yeah for all you SP haters its a Single Pivot 

2 Kiwi's juniors rocking these on the WCs too go KIWI's :thumbsup:

*Downhill: Tomaso DHP standard* - *$6500* *(frameset)*

*Geez not cheap
*

























https://www.nzride.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=279&Itemid=999


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

well, these will never be successful


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

i think it looks nice, but heavy

thats only reason i can think against it, care to explain why they will never be successful?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Too pricey for a frameset. I mean, crud... that's two frames of almost any other make/model.

And anything with a bolted-on seattube kinda' freaks me out. I prefer things to be welded.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

bxxer rider said:


> care to explain why they will never be successful?


it doesn't have pedals. just kidding. It's waaaay to expensive and lacks adjustability.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

The frame + shock weights 5.2kg so it's not heavy.

I also really doubt the 6500 USD price for the frameset. More likely the whole bike as I've seen a used bike on some uk forum go for 1500-2000 pounds (can't remember exactly)


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

*History of DH ?*

Thought I clicked 'new thread'....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

love the chrome


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Those bikes ride really well. I see a lot of them around here.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

okay fair enuf, although one thing that concerns me on second thoughts, they are using a really old link? i think it said so


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

that doesn't look like a pull shock to me. I'm sure its a nice bike, but not really my style


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

They call it Pull Shock though, I believe it is referring to how the swingarm pulls on a link that drives the shock.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Geez guys maybe do some research before using ya twitter finger to talk!

These guys have a huge history in both MTB and Moto

These guys developed PULL SHOCK technology and a number of other technologies in Moto and MTB!

If you consider successful by selling out or being a Corporate MTB enitiy who owns MTB companies then no!

These guys build these bikes from there home! Everything is custom handmade, and they've been around along time, they've won WCs National races in DH they were far ahead in th 90s in terms of GEO and design and in Eurpoe have always been well regarded, some like here I''d say even envious by the 15yo coments from some!

Everything does not revolve around the US believe it or not, and since the US !

Look into more FWIW if ya have a passion for bikes which I doubt from some reading here!
http://www.ancillotti.com/downhill_tomaso_dhp.htm

Also if y had clicked on the link I origonally provided you would ave read how well our juniors guys have been doing on these exact rigs!

Least some here have some clues, just when I'm about to give up some good heads prevail:thumbsup:


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Ok you buy one then, I personally don't like the way it looks.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Flystagg said:


> Ok you buy one then, I personally don't like the way it looks.


I would if I could but tha'ts New Zealand dollars, and was not the point of the post I was posting because it was something different and they have a rich history which I enjoy in cycling myself, ya don't have to like it, thats cool thats your perogative!

I was just sharing, that's what makes the world go around, Im not abot sameness I like things that are different myself, plus Im not trying to sell anything to anyone!

Just make some informed critisim is all I expect, maybe that's too much :thumbsup:


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I just looked at the pics on their web site and that is a standard push shock, not a pull shock. You can see a dogbone hanging from the swingarm that pulls a link that _compresses_ rather than extends the shock. Here's a pull shock:


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> I just looked at the pics on their web site and that is a standard push shock, not a pull shock. You can see a dogbone hanging from the swingarm that pulls a link that _compresses_ rather than extends the shock. Here's a pull shock:


Correct I may not have been clear about that but I thought people would follow the link to read first before commenting!


Pull rather than Push a rather simple but important concept.
The starting point is the premise that Pull or Push are not at all the same, indeed, for certain applications it is just not possible to use the Push system.

Just consider that it would be practically impossible to construct a no-Pull parachute 
You would be surprised if you saw a car that pushed a trailer or caravan instead of pulling it.

Why do you think all the long modern bridges subjected to strong winds etc, are suspended by cables, that is to say they are Pull, and not based on arches, a Push system?








The weight of the structure and the vehicles that travel on it, centers and equalizes with respect to lateral forces thanks to being suspended by cables, something that would not happen with a Push system arch.

This holds true for the rear swing arm of your motorcycle or bicycle.
In travel, lateral forces that act on the swing arm are already very strong, in addition it also has to bear the charging of the suspension system, this cannot but influence strongly the directional alignment of the rear wheel attached to it.  










In the final analysis, the suspension loading system applied to the swing arm translates into a better or worse alignment and directional stability of the rear wheels.

If the force of the suspension system is applied with the Pull System the swing arm will automatically tend to stabilize and self center. Moreover, the size of the pull rod with respect to the rafter can be reduced, with functional benefits for the lesser weight of the mass not suspended.

On the contrary the Push system tends to develop bending and flexing in the lateral parts and needs a heavier push rod to try to counteract these inevitable effects.

Successively, in the following 25 years this Pull Shock system has progressively been adopted by almost all motorcycle manufactures (the Japanese above all.), as one can see from the contents of the 1980 Ancillotti patent, for road, off road, and GP motorcycles. 
 


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Interesting that it is mounted opposite of a dirtbike where the dogbone, or "pull rod", is mounted to the frame and the link to the swingarm.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

It's a linkage activated single pivot like an old dhr or dozens of others, doesn't mean it doesn't ride well, but it sure isn't anything new and groundbreaking. Pull shock technology sounds like a marketing ploy to me.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Hardly a marketing ploy its been used since 1980 in motorcycles and just about every motorcyle manafactuer uses this patent in one way or another!

Ya don't have to like it but assuming is like talking out ya a*** They are a very small compnay I doubt marketing even comes into it its WOM and the ride, it may not be ground breaking but its there take and is very successful in there way!

Brook Macdonalds rig! in NZ colors :thumbsup: 
Slack.......................I dig it.


----------



## uncle-mofo (Jul 14, 2006)

08nwsula said:


> well, these will never be successful


They already are.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

uncle-mofo said:


> They already are not.


Fixed.

Non present, another one of the hyped by a random cat, 'boutique' bikes.

Make something in your garage and someone will give you a boatload of credit, deserved or not.

Enjoy the delusion tho.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

trailadvent said:


> Hardly a marketing ploy its been used since 1980 in motorcycles and just about every motorcyle manafactuer uses this patent in one way or another!


I wasn't calling the linkage itself marketing, calling it a pull shock is, as pointed out already pull shock refers to a shock that extends to absorb impacts instead of compressing, this bike's shock doesn't do that. I know that is what every motorcycle uses, along with a dozen other dh frames, this company did not invent the linkage driven single pivot. To me that giant PULL SHOCK sticker on the seatstay reminds me of something a wallmart bike would have on it.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Flystagg said:


> To me that giant PULL SHOCK sticker on the seatstay reminds me of something a wallmart bike would have on it.


That's what I thought. Their argument about it being better to pull a link, rather than push it sounds like a difference that would matter on a heavier moto but is probably negligible on a bike.
I _DO_ like the steep seat tube. I wish my V10 and Bullit had the ability to raise the seat without pushing it way back.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

They are actually quite popular in Europe. I see them every week in the Portes du Soleil. They feel great but I am not into the proprietary chain guide.

Italy as a whole has more bike passion than any other country I know and if you see the history behind Ancillotti you would be pretty stoked. Their shop is like the Italian equivalent of Intense.

There are a lot of brands that are solid which don't get sold in the US. Hell, Lapierre is still not in the US and they are super successful/good bikes.



Huck Banzai said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Non present, another one of the hyped by a random cat, 'boutique' bikes.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

Huck Banzai said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Non present, another one of the hyped by a random cat, 'boutique' bikes.
> 
> ...


Dirt mag (Steve Jones IRC) were pretty impressed with the bike in a recent issue. I would hardly say they were deluded. I'd rather rely on one of theri bike tests than any of the mainstream industry sponsored comics.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

this is your place

http://www.4seasonscycles.ch/


----------



## uncle-mofo (Jul 14, 2006)

Huck Banzai said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Non present, another one of the hyped by a random cat, 'boutique' bikes.
> 
> ...


Please stop being a tool, if you bothered to look these bikes up you would know that they have been around for years and are a race proven design. These are popular bikes in the UK and mainland Europe. Are we judging how successfull bikes are by the pictures nowadays?


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

I think its a damn sexy rig and enjoy seeing bikes like that from other parts of the world. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

